# An interesting read



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sex, brothels and the REAL tyranny threatening the Arab world | Mail Online


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Always was a possibility that what was in the article would be the outcome of not only Tunisia but the other Arab countries.

However it is still early and only natural that the Islamist fundamentalists are going to try and gain as much power and implement their agenda as soon as possible. Doesn't necessarily mean they will ultimately be successful. Hopefully there will be some educated opposition groups to stand up to them and challenge their agendas.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strangely enough I have not seen the brothel that is next door to me open since the beginning of the trouble and I wonder if that is to do with the mosque to the left of me.. he is a bit of a ranter and his Friday prayers can go on for a couple of hours whilst the chap to the right has them in and out in 30 minutes.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

lostsheep said:


> Always was a possibility that what was in the article would be the outcome of not only Tunisia but the other Arab countries.
> 
> However it is still early and only natural that the Islamist fundamentalists are going to try and gain as much power and implement their agenda as soon as possible. Doesn't necessarily mean they will ultimately be successful. Hopefully there will be some educated opposition groups to stand up to them and challenge their agendas.


Why would they challenge them they have different agendas,they all want the power, but not the same power in same areas.
Bat


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Haram street was destroyed. I mean all the belly dancing places were burned and broken into. The various massage parlors had a similar story. Casinos, etc. were destroyed. Those were not thugs, but fanatics who saw the opportunity to get rid of them.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Excellent article, I share the views of the author. 

THanks for sharing.


----------

